# Balloon Belly Molly keeps giving birth



## jacks (10 mo ago)

Hello, I have 2 ten gallon tanks, in one I have 2 female balloon belly mollies and a rubbermouth pleco, and in the other i have ballloon belly babies and 2 mystery snails. In the tank with the two females there seems to be something interesting happening. While i have had one of the mollies (Scarlet) for 2 months and i have had the other molly (Raven) for only 2 weeks, Scarlet keeps giving birth. She gave birth to one single baby in late January, then a week later to another 12. I thought this was all but a week ago she gave birth to another 3 and today another 2. So, that's about 17 in the span of almost 2 months. How is this possible as she has no male to impreganate her anymore and she is just continuously pregnant ? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Waterlogged (6 mo ago)

I understand that is possible for the females to keep sperm from one or more breeding and do just what you are seeing. Giving birth multiple times even after the male has been removed.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Females can store supermarket for around 6 months. Happy family.


----------



## Waterlogged (6 mo ago)

I didn't know how to phrase that,but supermarket sounds better. And I didn't remember how long they could store it. Thanks for the information.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Sounds better than sperm.


----------



## Waterlogged (6 mo ago)

Yes


----------

